# #FUnitFriday



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello all, and welcome to the inaugural posting on this forum for what I like to call F Unit Friday (#FUnitFriday).

You can find more FUF posts on the my Facebook page here: Gandyman & Son Train's #FUnitFriday










Thanks,
Mario


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Even though it's only Tuesday....


----------

